# 1970 Bolens 1256 hystat



## stephentownpw

I have an old friend who has a 1970 Bolens 1256 hystat w/ snowthrower, rototiller, cultivator, wheel weights all around , rear chains and an original full metal cab complete with doors and sliding rear window. He purchased it new. Two questions, whats it worth ( don't know how rare the cabs are ) and ... anybody interested? Located in upstate New York.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Those older Bolens have quite a following. If you were closer to my area, I'd certainly be interested. The key here is what condition it all is in. I'd look at ebay for ideas, and put it in craigslist and see what happens. With no pictures, it's hard for me to tell.


----------



## ken8562000

stephentownpw said:


> I have an old friend who has a 1970 Bolens 1256 hystat w/ snowthrower, rototiller, cultivator, wheel weights all around , rear chains and an original full metal cab complete with doors and sliding rear window. He purchased it new. Two questions, whats it worth ( don't know how rare the cabs are ) and ... anybody interested? Located in upstate New York.


Tube frame cabs are VERY rare. I've only seen one other for sale in 7-8 years. And I bought it. 

To the rite person, the cab alone is worth 5-6 hundred.


----------



## stephentownpw

You say "tube" frame. I don't know if the frame of the cab is round stock. Probably square stock frame, integral to rear seat mount/rear fenders. insulated, again all metal. heavy doors that are removable. Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## ken8562000

stephentownpw said:


> You say "tube" frame. I don't know if the frame of the cab is round stock. Probably square stock frame, integral to rear seat mount/rear fenders. insulated, again all metal. heavy doors that are removable. Are we talking about the same thing?


Tube frame is the type of tractor. Nothing to do with the cab it's self. 

I'm sure your cab is a "cozy cab" brand. Not many were sold to fit the tube frame type tractors from what I understand. 

The 1256 is a tube frame, even though Bolens covered the tubes with sheet metal on that model. The earlier tube frames actually had the tubes exposed.


----------



## Mickey

Tube Frame refers to the chassis design. Castings front and rear and connected together by large heavy wall tube on both sides.

I have a 1256 and have had it since 71. Still have a fond spot in my heart for it. Original engines weren't the greatest and mine had an engine transplant many yrs ago, now sporting a B&S flat twin. Trans appear to have an over-running clutch one can push the tractor without releasing and valves. Have done a fair amount of plowing with it yrs back. Today only used for tilling. They'll last for ever if taken care of.


----------



## stephentownpw

Oh, I thought you meant tube frame cab. I've got a Husky 850 with the pipe frame myself. The owner of the 1256 doesn't use a computer, was trying to avoid Ebay and Craigslist and contact Bolens collectors directly. I think he'd take 1k for everything. All in good condition.


----------

